# Scoots--Binky free special one



## ra7751 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All,

We lost a very special rabbit here last night. Some of you may have read about Scoots in our blog. She had some major physical issues. We were asked to take her and see if we could help. She was in terrible condition when we first met her and she was in obvious pain. She was so bad that we triaged her in the parking lot of a restaurant. Scoots had major genetic defects possibly due to inbreeding. Her ears were bleeding from a heavy infestation of mites. She had no sockets for her hips so her rear legs were fixed at right angles. All of her vital organs were shifted out of place...her cecum was folded over on itself and the gut twisted. Her genitals were about halfway up her stomach which led her to having a flap of skin going between her legs that trapped everything. She was also a hemaphrodite. She was genetically female with some malformed male parts. The x-rays we took of herwere astounding.

Scoots responded to treatment....and thanks to some very special benefactors (thanks so much Mary Ellen) she received some treatments that she would have never received in her original home. Her improvement was nothing short of amazing. She grew into a beautiful and classy bunny. Even with her issues, she could still get around quite easily and developed these huge muscles in her front shoulders. She made the best of what she had to work with. She took it all in stride even during some very painful treatments. She was always up for a session of being petted. And her favorite time was always dinner time and she would gobble up her hay every time.

But we knew her deformities would take their toll. Obviously, I was worried about painful joint conditions due the the way her skeletal system was formed. We had worries of the hormonal imbalancesdue toher sexual misidentity. And I was concerned about the condition of her major organs. We paid close attention to her and her overall condition. Our vet concurred that she seemed to be happy and in no major discomfort. Over the past few weeks, I had noticed a difference. We feel it was probably hormonal but she began to have explosive growth...not fat...but her entire body mass was expanding rapidly. She was moving around less and less under the weight....and that is bad news for a rabbitthat hasso many issues. I could tell she was starting to have some issues and suspected the pressure of her unusual body position was causing stress on her organs....much like a horse that is down. I suspected we might have to make a decision soon and was scheduling her for a vet visit for some investigating. But she went peacefully last evening.

I hope she is now free of that tormented body and can run free for the first time. We were honored to have her with us even for the brief months she was here. She blossomed and was so full of life and enjoyed every moment of her shortlife. She certainly showed us how difficult obstacles can be overcome. Maybe we all should learn that lesson. Restin peace little girl....we will never forget you.

:bigtears:

Randy


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh Randy - I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm happy she's no longer in pain - I'm just sorry you're left with the pain of grieving for her.

Binky free dear bunny.....binky free.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

Aww poor little Scoots. Surely she's hopping like a normal bunny now. She has lots of playmates at the bridge!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 10, 2008)

poor baby



Binky free


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 10, 2008)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry you lost Scoots. You gave her a happy life she would not have otherwise experienced.

Binky free little one.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet, sweet Scoots...

While I am shedding tears, your bunny spirit is finally free of the body that kept you from doing what your Creator always intended for you to do...

So, BINKY, BINKY, BINKY free Scoots! (If I close my eyes I can imagine you doing just that. It must be wonderful!)

You are missed and will live onin our hearts forever!

~Mary Ellen, Gary, and the furry crew



Thank you, Randy, for giving her the best final days that anybunny could hope for.


----------



## JimD (Jan 11, 2008)

binky free Scoots.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember reading about Scoots and thinking what an amazingly brave little girl she was - that despite all of her problems she still fought for life. I am so sorry that she finally lost her battle, but at least you gave her the chance of a loving life.

God Bless, Scoots 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry Randy and Mary Ellen,I know how special she was to you both and what an amazing little fighter she was. 

You both gave her love and care that she would never have received without your help. 

Binky free sweet girl :bunnyangel:


----------



## Leaf (Jan 12, 2008)

Randy,

I'm sorry for the pain of the loss you're feeling but I'm thankful to you and yours for the continued good work you offer "your" animals

I've been keeping up on your blog and can tell how special each and every one of the animals you come into contact are - not only for what they are, but for what you offer them.

Scoots is another forum bun that has really touched my heart.

Thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## Darfi (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea such malformation was possible. As I began to read the story of Scoots I couldn't have expected to read how well she overcame such hardships. Rabbits really are a remarkable species being so fragile yet so formidable! I believe she must have been ever so grateful for everything you provided for her and the sincere love you gave her. 

Binky it up Scoots! :happyrabbit:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry ...she was such a brave little girl....poor little thing

Cheryl


----------



## polly (Jan 12, 2008)

Because of you she got to know love probably if she had never came into your life she would never have survived as long as she did.

Binky free Scoots ink iris:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 13, 2008)

She is lucky you were there for her...


----------



## Marietta (Jan 13, 2008)

Such deformities, it's hard to even imagine! Your love,patienceand unbelievable care is the only reason Scoots lived that much. I'm sure she'll be watching over you asyour forever grateful bunny angel!

Marietta


----------



## Ringer (Jan 13, 2008)

Little darling was so strong. She finally went to the light and is now forever in peace. Sweet sweet scoots, have fun with your binkies with my babies who didn't make it and all the others.


----------

